
Software Consulting: What This Means and How to Start - mengledowl
https://daedtech.com/software-consulting/
======
blackrock
Nice article.

But the website has that terrible social media sharing panel that floats on
the left side of the screen. And it ends up covering every single line in the
article. So effectively, you can only read the article on the top 25% of the
screen.

Get rid of this bad design choice.

You want people to read your article, and not annoy them.

And yes, there is that hidden button that you can click on to minimize it. But
it doesn’t even work, or is purposely hidden by default.

